# New enclosures for my new mantis's



## Jessie (May 5, 2017)

I'm getting sent a few Mantis's so I decided to make my own so to speak, I used echo earth that i have had for quite a while. I used parts of Bugsey's old cage stuff for one of them, the flower and the green thing in one of the pics. I also for both, took a vine I got from a craft store, something I've used for all their cages already. I put the end of each Vine through one of the holes, the little ones at the top of the critter cage. Pulling them both through, Then took a tie from a bread bag and tied it around the middle of the vine. And tied that to the top of the cage, that way the vine is secure as you can see on the top of each cover. And they can molt on it.

I am creative alot with my writing and such, so I like to be creative with my cages.


----------



## KevinsWither (May 6, 2017)

Awee! So good!


----------



## yankeeman1421 (May 9, 2017)

Those look like awesome set ups!!   Your mantids will definitely thrive in those! What species you getting? Haha


----------



## Jessie (May 10, 2017)

Giant asian mantis.


----------



## proserpina (May 10, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------

